# help with these horrible thoughts



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive been broken up with ex girlfriend for a month and moved out of the apartment for two weeks. I keep having flashbacks to the times we had sex then it turns into thoughts of her having sex with someone else. I have no proof that she is hell she maybe at home crying her eyes out but I cant stop the thoughts. Help me get past this


----------



## mrsc2012 (Dec 26, 2014)

I know the feeling. :/ It'll stop. You just have to go through it. I'm not the best person to get advice from but when I was having those thoughts I did things to keep my mind occupied I.e. Hung out with friends, went running with my dog, read a book... You're broken up so eventually she will be having sex with someone else but so will you. It sucks now but you'll get through it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Is there anyone you can call and talk to, invite over or go over to their place? If you do.. do it and talk to them about anything at all, except her and your thoughts about this.

Or go do something physical.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*What was the breakup all about?*


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Just like I said in my pm...you have to distract yourself with something that demands you be in the "now". 

For me it was my motorcycle.
You cant afford to let you mind wander.


----------

